# Goodbye my adorable Patriotic Rat: Templeton Pepperjack :(



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

I am very heartbroken that one of my very talented rats had died shortly after my other rat...Orion Swiss had died....just a little over a month ago. I miss you everyday and can't bear not seeing you raise your little American flag every morning. I salute you little buddy. I miss you so much 

Love you.

-J.


http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?v=4108071013761&set=vb.1042635007&type=3&theater


----------



## ilovemyfatcat (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness! What an adorable rat! How did you ever teach him to do that? That is truly amazing. RIP, Templeton!


----------



## ZombieMama (Nov 19, 2012)

Awe I can't look at the pic? So sad RIP little buddy. <3


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

If you refresh the page it should load then.


----------



## RatVeldman (Apr 23, 2012)

ilovemyfatcat said:


> Oh my goodness! What an adorable rat! How did you ever teach him to do that? That is truly amazing. RIP, Templeton!


I had him in his cage and I would have a treat in one hand and I would feed the string attached to the flag as he would try to reach out for the treat. His instinct made him pull on the string and viola! 
My other Rat Orion (RIP) would ring a bell whenever he wanted a treat and especially when he wanted to be let out.


----------

